# By the seat of my pants theater



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a very difficult time following a plan so this is my "By the Seat of My Pants" Theater. Keep in mind this is pretty much a blank slate basement. Ive in the process of finishing the entire thing.

Equipment I already have:
Epson 8350
Energy CF70 (2) Left and Right speakers
Energy CC10 (1) Center 
Energy CB20 (2) Left and right surrounds
Energy CB10 (2) Left and right rears
Denon 1611

At the moment im thinking an AT screen in the 106" range. The pic shows 8' (96") for the screen just because thats about the width of a 106" diagonal screen.

Im also considering In-wall speaker for my surrounds just to avoid the speakers hangin on the walls. Who knows?

Projector will be mounted at the rear of room and throw distance should be around 14ft.

I did my picture in colors to help with seeing what everything is. 

Heres the color key:
yellow--acoustic panels. 
red--AT screen
Blue--screen wall
Black---speakers and sub behind seating
Purple--equipment rack. No taller then the height of the seating
Orange--entry door
Green Dot in the lower left of room is a support pipe for the Beam in the basement.


The room depth in my drawing ends up 16"6" but im pretty sure it will end up 17". Some how my drawing ended up off by 6". I plan to have large removeable panels in front of the left and right front speakers for access to behind the screen wall. One problem I have at the moment is that my exterior walls are already studded and are NOT decoupled from the floor joist. They ARE decoupled from the walls though. The studs have about a 1" gap between them and the foundation walls. SOOOOO... do I leave the coupled walls as is or do I cut them down to put clips in??? Im not looking for a crazy acoustically sealed room. 

The room will be wired for 7.1. Im not sure im going to use the 2 rears but I will wire for it. Also as previously stated I may opt for In-walls to avoid surrounds protruding from the walls plus with the screen wall hiding the 3 front speakers I think it would be nice to have In-walls so that all speakers are "hidden."

Oh ya... Ceiling height...From my unfinished floors to the bottom edge of the joists are 104". To the bottom edge of the beams is 94.5". There is 2 beams that will be in the rooms ceiling, one where the green dot/post is and runs parallel to the back wall and one that runs directly inline with the "12'" dimension line in front of the screen wall. Im gonna do my best to make the ceilings as high as possible.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Ummm... no picture. Do I need one more post?


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry the pic is so small but its the only way I could get it to upload at the present time.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Man...my plan must really stink and you guys are too nice to tell me.:bigsmile:


----------



## himpressive (Jul 3, 2011)

95silverstallion said:


> Man...my plan must really stink and you guys are too nice to tell me.:bigsmile:


On the contrary......
One question though, why do you have the angled end on your screen wall? If it was straight, you could move the speakers directly behind the AT screen and achieve the same angling effect by toeing in the two front speakers instead. 
An added benefit of doing this is the opportunity to increase your screen size from 8' (96") to 9.5' (115"), if you so desire.

My 2pence.....


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice plans! A dedicated room is always a joy :T

I was wondering if your acoustic measures are sufficient. You say that the exterior walls are decoupled from the walls. That is a good thing, but only if you have porous material to absorb the energy. The room behind your screen can be an excellent bass trap and/or absorber. That's how I did it anyway.

Good luck with the construction!


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

himpressive said:


> On the contrary......
> One question though, why do you have the angled end on your screen wall? If it was straight, you could move the speakers directly behind the AT screen and achieve the same angling effect by toeing in the two front speakers instead.
> An added benefit of doing this is the opportunity to increase your screen size from 8' (96") to 9.5' (115"), if you so desire.
> 
> My 2pence.....


I only angled the wall because I thought it might gain me a bit of space behind the L an R speakers so theyre not shoved back in the corner so much.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

HTip said:


> Nice plans! A dedicated room is always a joy :T
> 
> I was wondering if your acoustic measures are sufficient. You say that the exterior walls are decoupled from the walls. That is a good thing, but only if you have porous material to absorb the energy. The room behind your screen can be an excellent bass trap and/or absorber. That's how I did it anyway.
> 
> Good luck with the construction!


My exterior walls are already framed but still in bare studs. Im going to DD GG and put r-19 in the studs. My only concern was that the top plate for the walls are attached directly to the floor joist. Is it worth the effort to Cut those studs down and use clips to decouple from the floor joists?


Whats the story on the Denim insulation?


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Heres my other design that I really prefer. I gain a large equipment closet. It would just force me to move my pool table about 4'.


----------

